# Opinions on finishing this piece



## denkenz (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm nearly done with my latest bedside stand project and would like to seek some opinions on the finish. Originally I planned to use BLO + wipe on poly. However, after the first light coat of BLO I noticed that I would like the color tones to be a bit more uniform (the picture explains this better than words) I'd also like it to be a bit redder, it is mahogany after all.

Basically the wood is quite a bit lighter than the inside / outside veneered panels. What are my options at this point? Alcohol based dye mixed with shellac? Or simply continue on and let the piece age naturally?

The wood used is african mahogany (legs, tenons, etc) with african mahogany veneer on the back of the panels and pommele sapele for the top and sides.

-denkenz


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

DANG Denkenz,,, that quilted sapele is absolutely beautiful!!! 

This obviously isn't your first rodeo!!!  I'm assuming your looking to get the mahogany framing a more consistant color? Perhaps a gel stain might get you there? Nice thing is you can darken the look with repeated applications. I recently applied a non wax shellac and then a cherry gel stain over curly cherry veneers and got a beautiful, consistant finish. 
Alot has been written lately on Transtints. I personally have no experience with em, but definately something you might want to investigate. Just curious, did you use a sanding sealer first? Which ever finishing schedule you decide upon, make certain to EXPERIMENT on some scraps first....

thats a beautiful talble, I'd like to hear how exactly you end up finishing it up... 

bill


----------



## denkenz (Dec 22, 2009)

TwoSkies57,

Yep, my goal is to get the actual wood color more in line with the veneered mahogany panels. The wooded areas  are more yellow, while the veneered panels are the more traditional red. So the contrast, while not unpleasant, is something I'd like to avoid if possible.

For your other question, I did not use a sanding sealer. My original plan was 4F pumice + blo to fill the grain, followed by oil based wipe on poly. The previous project using this technique on a veneered sub box was pretty easy and turned out rather well.

So far I have tried minwax red mahogany #225 wood finish stain / dye on a piece of scrap, but the result was more chocolate than red...


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I sometimes do my own mix to arrive at the color I want, testing on scrap. Mix small, carefully-measured amounts, keeping track of the ratio of the mix.


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> DANG Denkenz,,, that quilted sapele is absolutely beautiful!!!
> 
> This obviously isn't your first rodeo!!!  I'm assuming your looking to get the mahogany framing a more consistant color? Perhaps a gel stain might get you there? Nice thing is you can darken the look with repeated applications. I recently applied a non wax shellac and then a cherry gel stain over curly cherry veneers and got a beautiful, consistant finish.
> 
> bill


I agree, benefits of a gel stain are controlled increments of color enhancement. it will allow you take your lighter woods gradually up to the richness of the rest and then proceed with finishing. 

If is not possible for you than i would suggest experimenting with other colors, possibly making your own tints. You can use artists oils and acrylics (depends on water based or oil based desires and compatibility) and essentially create a toner color to apply to the lighter wood. Note that this is very common when using veneers, being lighter or darker, their absorption rate due to thickness is the culprit. Will almost always color differently than solids.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I know you're going for a more uniform look, but I think the contrasting color right now is pretty snazzy as is.

Great table.


----------



## jeeper (Jan 9, 2011)

Being I am also learning about stains and finishing, I do not have an answer for you. But I do have to say, your work is incredible. Very nice. Some day I will try making one.


----------

